# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 21)



## ripjack13

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.


*If the genetic make up worked, what 2 trees would you splice together to make and why? *






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.


----------



## Tony

Jennifer Aniston and Marilyn Monroe, because that would make some incredibly hard wood

Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

A rapid growth tree like poplar or silver maple, and walnut for the beauty and hardness and that great smell when you work it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass

Although I can think of a few combos I really like seeing what Mother Nature comes up with and I'm still wrapping my mind around those possibilities.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> A rapid growth tree like poplar or silver maple, and walnut for the beauty and hardness and that great smell when you work it.



Maple Walnut! I love that Ice Cream flavor!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Kevin needs to weigh in here....oh and @Brink too....
I bet one of his would be a banana tree....lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> @Kevin needs to weigh in here....oh and @Brink too....
> I bet one of his would be a banana tree....lol



Wonder what kind of wood you'd get if you crossed a Female cat willow with an aromatic cedar. 

(if you think that will elicit illicit replies feel free to remove it)

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc

If we could cross many of the rosewoods with something that grew way fast but then you'd lose the tight grain so I dunno.....

I'm keeping my fingers crossed on the blight resistant butternut and chestnut trees being developed by the University of Minnesota. Hoping to see them all over again in the future!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I don't know if you own or have access to any timber land Colin but at one time they were accepting volunteers to plant seeds. I think it was U of M it could have been the American Chestnut foundation.


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> I don't know if you own or have access to any timber land Colin but at one time they were accepting volunteers to plant seeds. I think it was U of M it could have been the American Chestnut foundation.



I don't have any land myself yet. (In three years I start shopping for acreage to get out to the country once I can put my house on the market) I do know a few folks that are part of some of the studies so I've seen these trees. Based on past performance we should know in the next few years if they've succeeded from what I've read and a few folks at the U I've talked to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Honduran Rosewood and Willow or Box Elder for all the burls or Gabon Ebony and a chicken tree for the rapid growth.


----------



## Kevin

Ash and Maple. Then you'd have a Maple Ash.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

That site says it's a maple outcast....the trashiest of trees. Lol


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Wonder what kind of wood you'd get if you crossed a Female cat willow with an aromatic cedar.
> 
> (if you think that will elicit illicit replies feel free to remove it)



Would that turn into hardwood?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Y


ripjack13 said:


> That site says it's a maple outcast....the trashiest of trees. Lol


You're probably the only one that read it except me. You get a banana. @Brink

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

Reading is fundamental....ask Henry.
@SENC

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Y
> 
> You're probably the only one that read it except me. You get a banana. @Brink



I read that too, pretty funny!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Y
> 
> You're probably the only one that read it except me. You get a banana. @Brink



 I read it, Where do you think the "Funny" rating came from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Olive and Juniper - the martini tree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

So many of those combinations sound great. Cedar, aromatic Female cat willow sounds like a nose full. If we combine the Rosewoods with maple, we have temperate possibilities to have the hybrid grown further north and would eventually lower the value of the wood and end up reducing the value and desire in the long run.

I think having figured "Snakewood's" grain pattern occur in others woods as often as "curly" grain in other species would maybe save the "Snakewood" tree from over exploitation.

Too cheesy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mr. Peet said:


> So many of those combinations sound great. Cedar, aromatic Female cat willow sounds like a nose full. If we combine the Rosewoods with maple, we have temperate possibilities to have the hybrid grown further north and would eventually lower the value of the wood and end up reducing the value and desire in the long run.
> 
> I think having figured "Snakewood's" grain pattern occur in others woods as often as "curly" grain in other species would maybe save the "Snakewood" tree from over exploitation.
> 
> Too cheesy?




No..not cheesy. Good stuff actually. I don't think the value of the rosewoods would lessen...you would still have them...but you also would have the hybrid. And maybe that one would be worth just as much...who knows.


----------

